# More Cherry Milling Pics



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

This is a continuation of a thread from a while back.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/nice-cherry-108370/

Finally got to another one of these nice Cherry logs to mill up. This one was 29" diamter and yielded some nice 8/4 bookmatched slabs and some 12/4 stock. This log had a little more character than the last one but when you're sawing 25" wide bookmatched slabs a couple of knots tend not to be a deal breaker. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

And some of the boards. A very nice load in my book. BY the time we're done sawing the remaing logs we will have sawn out around 1,000bf of Cherry slabs.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's some nice wood


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like we both got to saw this weekend a little BUT I was at 60 deg instead of the 30 of last weekend and you look like you had cold sawing also....Brrrrrr.
Glad to see your sawing.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. The cold sawing doesn't bother me much. As long as it's over 20 I'm fine. Just gotta keep the truck running nearby to warm up every now and then.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

Great pictures Allen!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice find, Allen


----------

